
Trapped in a “golden cage” a.k.a. what you're paid for - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/trapped-in-a-golden-cage/
======
emdowling
Real time feedback for the author: Good content but the excessive abbreviation
use makes it impossible to easily read and digest.

